# Will to live



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Have you known a dog that has lost his/her will to live? Can you describe his/her change in behavior that lead you to perceive that the dog had lost his/her will to live?

I've read about dogs that could no longer control their bowels and felt humiliated because of it. 

Do you think a perfectly healthy, young dog can lose his/her will to live?

Is it higher cognition that allows certain animals to have this searing state of mind? I mean I guess there are self-combusting ants...


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, unfortunately. A rottweiler from my childhood, Bailey. She had fast developing bone cancer that was eating away her back legs. There was nothing that could be done to cure it, but it was easily managed with some pain killers for a few months. 

But when it got time for her to go, my parents hung on to her much longer than they should have. I spent a solid month fighting with them every single night about finally letting her go because she was in such pain. She could barely move by herself. Every time we touched her, it was obvious it was painful. It killed me to see her stuck in a corner of the house, unable to even get up to go to the bathroom, so I spent her last month carrying her outside several times a day every day and lying with her in the grass under the shade of one of our trees so she wasn't constantly stuck in that god-awful corner.

Her movement was the big thing that changed. She was our country dog and she had always loved taking walks around our property, going out and visiting the horses, rooting around in the wood piles. Even after she started getting pains in her legs, she still walked out for short periods to skim the fence line or visit the horses. When she stopped doing these, I knew something was very wrong. That was the point that I started arguing to let her go.

Even carrying her out into the fields every day, there was limited reaction from her. It was obvious she was happier when I carried her out to the field or to the horse barn with me than she would have been in the house, but everything about her was just dull and worn.

I still haven't gotten over the fact that they chose to euthanize her during the day before I got home from school instead of waiting a few hours so I could sit with her. I've always been really broken up about that.


As far as a young dog, I'm not sure how plausible it is scientifically, but I would imagine it's possible. We feel pain when we lose someone because we had so many good relationships and associations built up with them. When we lose a mother, we cry because that was the person that was always there to show us affection, to teach us, to provide us with warmth and clothing and food, the one who nursed us back to health, and supported us through every problem and obstacle. We have so many good feelings and good experiences, so many happy memories that when we lose that person, we realize that person who provided so much care and help and love to us is gone, it's a lot of grief to take on at once. 

I don't know if it would be exactly the same, and I'm sure there are varying degrees as dogs can have a multitude of different personalities and adaptabilities, but a dog that is extremely closely tied to its owner, that has a deep enough association of care and comfort I would think may be able to feel some measure of grief and depression when that person is gone. They may not understand it as grief, but I think it would at least be similar. If a dog is very acutely sensitive to its owner, I could even see a case of depression. Even going by basic training logic, if the dog has really only ever had a deep, positive, engaging relationship with one person then when that person passes, it could show at least a very similar demeanor to depression if it simply does not want to engage or build a relationship with another person besides its late owner.

You always have interesting topics.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I had two perfectly healthy dogs, 5 year old black lab, and a 7 year old cocker/terrier mix. In an awful accident they left our back yard, and the Lab was struck and killed by a snow plow. The little dog was there, and saw it. A neighbor had to carry her away she wouldn't leave Toby. She wouldn't sleep that night, and within a few days her health went downhill. We took her repeatedly to the vet but she started having seizures, tremors, her heart would race. The vet was baffled, although he tried some different medications. She passed away almost 6 weeks to the day after Toby did. I believe she died of a broken heart, and lost her will to live. It was such a heartbreaking time for us to lose them both so close.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

ksotto333 said:


> I had two perfectly healthy dogs, 5 year old black lab, and a 7 year old cocker/terrier mix. In an awful accident they left our back yard, and the Lab was struck and killed by a snow plow. The little dog was there, and saw it. A neighbor had to carry her away she wouldn't leave Toby. She wouldn't sleep that night, and within a few days her health went downhill. We took her repeatedly to the vet but she started having seizures, tremors, her heart would race. The vet was baffled, although he tried some different medications. She passed away almost 6 weeks to the day after Toby did. I believe she died of a broken heart, and lost her will to live. It was such a heartbreaking time for us to lose them both so close.


Oh wow...I don't even know what to say in terms of consolation.

There was this recent study about dogs being able to express jealousy. The thing that always gets me is that most dog owners probably already knew that. I've noticed that 'academia' takes a cinch longer to catch up with those of us in the 'field'.

I guess my point is that I think there are so many emotions that haven't been scientifically proven to be expressed by animals but those of us that have animals actually know better. In your case maybe PTSD? My goodness whatever it was, it's so tragic and so insightful...

I'm sorry :C


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Both these stories are so heartbreaking. I'm sorry for everyone's loss.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

We had a cat growing up; she was a barn cat from a relative with never a sick day in her life. She lived to be 19

We added a second cat when she was around 12, it was surrendered to a vet's office because she was very ill. Turned out to be a severe flea allergy, easy treated but both cats HATED each other on sight and would fight tooth and nail. It went on for weeks, we had to do an emergency declaw on the new cat because the old one was declawed and the new one was badly hurting her. We left for a two week vacation and the cats were left alone being visited a few times by a neighbour to clean out the litter box and top up the food and water. We got home expecting there to be blood shed or some form of struggle and they were both lying down together on the couch. From that day on there wasn't another fight

The older cat finally started showing her age in her final year and it came time to put her down. A few days after that we noticed the other cat wasn't eating and was really looking haggard, we figured it was just grief and enticed her to eat without much success. She picked up a little and we thought she was ok then she was severely downhill and went from healthy and happy to skin and bones and lethargic in just a few days. Took her to the vet and they couldn't explain why but her kidneys had shut down completely and she had to be put down to prevent further suffering. We lost both cats within 10 days, it was a major shock


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

In 1986 I had a 86 pound Old English Sheepdog whose health was failing. One day he did something he had never done when he was outside in the backyard. He reared up outside the kitchen window while I was doing the dinner dishes and looked into my eyes. His eyes said it all....

I was devastated (as was the whole family), but we respected his wishes. He was a magnificent dog. My vet said he the the majestic presence of a lion. 

Gone but not forgotten--waiting for each of us at the rainbow bridge. There is never a dry eye when we tell stories about him. (Weeping now)


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

A few years ago a fox was struck and killed by a car on our road. For weeks afterwards, it's mate would sit by that spot in the evenings for a few hours. After a month or so, I didn't see the mate. Shortly afterwards I was cleaning up litter along the road and found a little dead fox. I feel that it was the mate. It still makes me sad.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

When we brought Bud home he was an 11 month old pup. He had been horribly abused and neglected. Sabi did what she did and took him under her wing. She taught him manners, she coaxed him to play, she acted as a buffer for us as he was a bit dangerous to handle. She steadied him when he was afraid, she slept beside him and she became his best friend. 
They spent 11 years together and he adored her. When her health began to decline he would stand watch over her, bring her toys and coax her into playing. He ran slower so she could keep up, if she fell behind he would stop to sniff things. 
When she died, his light went out. He is still here, still in good health 10 months later, but that essential something is gone. A year ago he looked like a six year old dog, and he acted like one. Now he looks 12 and spends a good portion of his time just sitting staring off into space. He is still alive but not really. My heart aches for him when he curls up on her bed and stares at me with those dull, pleading eyes. I miss her to and I understand his pain but he doesn't want comforting he just wants her.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

{{{Sabis mom and pup}}} Oh dear.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

For me, dogs and cats, it is a look they give you. It's a grim look of "I don't want to do this anymore". When I see the look, it's time to make "the" call.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I had a small 10 year old Italian Greyhound who lost her spark in life when the old ones had died. Her health was iffy from that time on and I had a hard time getting her to eat. When she was staying at a dog sitter for 3 weeks, who had other Italian greyhounds she perked up and ignored me when I picked her up. When I invited her to come with me, she walked back in the house. We decided that she could stay there if that was better for her. She is very happy there, eats all her food and sleeps on the bed with her and all the other IGs. I decided to listen to her and not put my self first.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

wolfy dog, i don;t know if i could have done that. kudos.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i knew the spark to live was gone from kyra when she let the tennis ball roll away and had no interest in it. a tennis ball was her life.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> wolfy dog, i don;t know if i could have done that. kudos.


She is not out of our lives. We visit sometimes and the dog is worried that I take her with me so she stays close to her new-found best friends.
You would think that we abused her but we never , ever had to raise our voices at her. We did it out of love for her so she could have a happier life among her peers. She showed it to us.
We consider her the last kid that moved out for college.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG people....I am crying! I know all of your loss and sadness. I lost Stella (sable) August 18th...she was 10 years 8 months, and my constant companion 24-7. That's why I got Fritz so soon, the unbearable pain....and thats why I have to do it right, for Stella's memory. We grieve, animals grieve, we cry, they cry...


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Years ago I had a Husky as an only dog. Then we inherited a female doxie puppy. The husky adopted her, taught her lots and they became inseparable. When he died suddenly she went into mourning and a deep depression. Wouldn't eat, wouldn't sleep, wouldn't move - just laid in the yard or sat staring at the ground. Vet could find nothing wrong with her physically and said she had a condition called Failure to Thrive. We tried everything but nothing kicked her out of her depression. Finally the Vet suggested we get another dog. That's when I got a white GSD puppy. She hated him at first and did all kinds of evil things like shred his toys, wouldn't let him in his crate, urinated on his blanket and ate his food. Of course she got scolded and punished for her behavior but her animosity towards him got her out of her depression. They eventually became the best of friends. I honestly think if I had not gotten the GSD she would not have made it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Palydyn said:


> Years ago I had a Husky as an only dog. Then we inherited a female doxie puppy. The husky adopted her, taught her lots and they became inseparable. When he died suddenly she went into mourning and a deep depression. Wouldn't eat, wouldn't sleep, wouldn't move - just laid in the yard or sat staring at the ground. Vet could find nothing wrong with her physically and said she had a condition called Failure to Thrive. We tried everything but nothing kicked her out of her depression. Finally the Vet suggested we get another dog. That's when I got a white GSD puppy. She hated him at first and did all kinds of evil things like shred his toys, wouldn't let him in his crate, urinated on his blanket and ate his food. Of course she got scolded and punished for her behavior but her animosity towards him got her out of her depression. They eventually became the best of friends. I honestly think if I had not gotten the GSD she would not have made it.


I thought Bud would enjoy Shadows company. Boy was I wrong, he goes after her on sight. I wish he would contain himself to peeing on her things, he goes right for her head. I wish I could get a pup for all of us, but that isn't happening either.


----------

